#      10 ?
10            ,    .

     ?  ,           ? ,           , ,   ..,       ?

  1 
     10            ,    .

     ?  ,           ? ,           , ,   ..,       ?

----------

-

----------

...      .

 " /   /     ". 

  -      .  .   "" .
 ""    .
 "" -    -  - . 

    ,          ( ).       !

     ?
   ?

----------

-      ..    -       -

----------

,   ?         .      !

----------

..      ..          .  .     .    .       -

----------

..         -  -   -- -         -       ..

----------


## balabolec

)

----------

> )


    ?  ... 

      .

    " /   ",       .

,      -  ,  ,   ,   .

 ?

----------


## balabolec

,                   ... ??
     ? 

   11,     . 11            10.

----------

.     ,      !

.
11 (  10 )    . ,   -   !  ,     - .     ,   .     ,  ,   . 

,   ,  ,   .    ,   .   ,    .

      ,     ,   1.      !         ,  .  ,  .      . Ÿ       !

   ,         .      .   -  ,        ,    .      .       .         .            !

         ,  ,   ,  ,   ,   ,  ,   ,  .    !       ,    .              ,        !!!

   ! 

  ,  1    , ,   .            !      ,        ,    ,     ,     .   .   ,    !  offers ,    .   -.   ,   !!! 

    .      

,  ,   .       !!!     . (,  )!

----------


## 64

> .     ,      !
> 
> .
> 11 (  10 )    . ,   -   !  ,     - .     ,   .     ,  ,   . 
> 
> ,   ,  ,   .    ,   .   ,    .
> 
>       ,     ,   1.      !         ,  .  ,  .      . Ÿ       !
> 
> ...


     .      !!!! (((( 1    .    ,  1   ,      ,      ,   .  , ,         -    !  -           ,      - !?!?!

----------

> 


 , ,  !
    !

    ,       .

 ,  1 -     .  

               .

  ,            !   " ",     .   ,    ,     .

----------

**,   1      ?

----------

-   ,  1  ,        .

  , 1 .

,    , ,       (    ,       ).

,     , -  ,  .

     -        ,      .      (    ).           -      (   ).

----------


## Bazil

> -   ,  1  ,        .


 .     .   1     ,     .    1      .  ,             .       , ..             .   ,  ,  .     10 -  11,     ...  :Smilie:

----------

*Bazil*,   11   ?

----------


## Bazil

> 11   ?


    .   11.1     -      .

----------


## 64

> , ,  !
>     !
> 
>     ,       .
> 
>  ,  1 -     .  
> 
>                .
> 
>   ,            !   " ",     .   ,    ,     .


  ,      /,   ,      ,   ,   ..    ,     .    " ".

----------

> " ".


,      .




> 1     ,     . 
>  ,         ...


  ,   .    ,    .

,     1  :     ,        ,            !    !       !

----------


## 64

> ,   .    ,    .
> 
> ,     1  :     ,        ,            !    !       !


 " "    100%        ,      .  .    ""          . , , , .     .  ,      (

----------


## 64

,    "",  .   ,     .     ""    (((    ,   .  -    .   ,  1   /  !

----------

> " "    100%        ,      . (


  ,  ,   !

    .     !   ( ,  ) -   offers!   ,    ,    -  !    . 

    1. ,          ...

----------


## 64

> ,  ,   !
> 
>     .     !   ( ,  ) -   offers!   ,    ,    -  !    . 
> 
>     1. ,          ...


    ?  ,      ,   - ?   - "   ,  "?    -   - ?   ?

----------

> ,    ,    -  !


 esc -  ?       :Smilie:

----------


## 64

> esc -  ?


  " ".   -   //     ,     !   ?   ?

----------

> ?


   ,    1,     .      ,       . 

    1  .  ,       .             .         ,   ( ).

          , ,   ,  1    .       .

----------


## 64

> ,    1,     .      ,       . 
> 
>     1  .  ,       .             .         ,   ( ).
> 
>           , ,   ,  1    .       .


    ,      (      5-6 ).          ? -     .             ,  ,   ,       ...   ?

----------

> -   //     ,     !


   !

----------


## 64

> !


  !   ))))

----------

> ,  ,   ,


!

     ( ,  ,    ,      ),     1 -   .     ,    ,        .

 ,       -  ,  :  ,  ,    ,   ,   .    !

     ,    .     ( !)  ,      !       1ѻ -     . 

     ,  1,       ,      .

 :         ,      .      ,   ,   .

, ,          !

----------


## 64

+

----------

1.  -       
2.         , ,     ..  1         .       .               ..   ..   .   ..   ..

----------


## 64

> 1.  -       
> 2.         , ,     ..  1         .       .               ..   ..   .   ..   ..


+ !!!        !!! )))))

----------


## lenpet

> .      ,


      !   , ,  ** ,      " "?   !      ,    , ,     !

----------

> ,    , **,     !


.             .

----------


## lenpet

"  "   -         :Smilie:  
   ,        " ".

----------


## balabolec

ERP -    CRM, POS, SCM 





> 1  .  ,       .             .


  )  php   1        .   1  php 

                ... 




> ..


 ..  ? 

))

----------

> php   1        .   1  php
>                 ...


   ,   ,    .   -  ,     ,     - , , . 

     .   - .

----------


## balabolec

> ,   ,    .   -  ,     ,     - , , .


 , ??   , ,  ?     ,   ...

        php?

----------

> , ??   , ,  ?     ,   ...
>         php?


,    !!!     -  .

----------


## balabolec

:     , , . apache, mysql?

----------

, ,   ?  -,   MySQL!!! 

,   -   ,   : " -  " .     ?




> :     ... ... ?


  , !   ...!

----------


## 64

> ,   ,    .   -  ,     ,     - , , . 
> 
>      .   - .


   " "!  ,     !         (((((

----------


## 64

,           (   " !     !!")

----------

> 


       ,  - ?  , "     ".

----------

,        ?    ? ,    ?

  ?

----------

> ?


 http://forum.klerk.ru/faq.php?faq=szr#faq_szr1

----------

